# resistance of a 480 to 120 stepdown transformer



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

razor said:


> what is the resistance reading between x1 and x2 of a 480 to 120 stepdown transformer.


Welcome to the forum.. :thumbsup:

Your post doesn't fit the thread you posted in.

Open a new thread with your question and the 480V. experts will be glad to help you.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Fixed.:thumbsup:


----------



## razor (Dec 8, 2010)

speedy, who knows what the resitance between x1 and x2 on a 480 to 120 stepdown transformer


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Someone will know, don't run away. Oh! and welcome to the forum.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

BTW, is this an oil filled or iron core air cooled transformer?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn! I just wired a 480V Primary 120/240 V secondary single phase dry transformer, could have measured for ya. O well not goin back just for that ha ha


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

I would think that it would depend on the size, and would differ from one size to another. CPT's up to 500VA I would expect about 1 to 3 ohms.

Why are interested in this number? Its usually either open or its working.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you are reading infinity on your meter (open) you screwed up.


----------

